# Much are you paying for accountancy fees?



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys I’m an accountant and always though our fees are very reasonable so to speak but I struggle to find ways of comparing, and as everyone seems honest and decent on here and will give you a straight answer. So what profession are you in and what do you pay for someone to prepare your accountants or tax return? 
How much do you get charged for Vat return or example ? 

thanks in advance 
Mat


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I pay nothing for my accounts, due to the accountant wanting her car done, in return for doing the money stuff :lol:

Works well :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

beardboy said:


> I pay nothing for my accounts, due to the accountant wanting her car done, in return for doing the money stuff :lol:
> 
> Works well :thumb:


I think more people should go back to the barter system!!!!!

I get my accounts done for free - by me!

:thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I run a one man band IT consultancy outfit. Currently paying my accountant £100pcm (+ vat) and for that they will do all of my VAT and Corp tax, plus my own personal return plus that of my partner (who is co secretary.)

They also supply me with a very useful excel sheet for invoices/bankings/expenses and it lets me estimate whats there as profit and what to leave for tax. 

I want to move to a smaller co for a more personal service though. They aren't very forthcoming with ways to maximise the tax rules.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I pay about £250 a year, but I'm not limited or VAT registered, so he's only got to do pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

250 seems about right, if you’re a self employed not vat registered or limited we would charge the same if not a little less but not a great deal. 

However in response to DaveR i think that’s a little steep and if you want a more personal service and more than likely a slightly cheaper rate we would be more than happy to have a discussion. We are a family run firm currently with 15 employees and offer phone support and an open door policy, but as your from Berkshire the open door policy would not be much use lol !


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> I pay about £250 a year, but I'm not limited or VAT registered, so he's only got to do pretty basic stuff.


Ah, I'll add that I'm Ltd and on the flat rate VAT scheme.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

still be able to do something regarding price and personal touch, i gathered you where limited and vat registered


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Mat430uk said:


> 250 seems about right, if you're a self employed not vat registered or limited we would charge the same if not a little less but not a great deal.
> 
> However in response to DaveR i think that's a little steep and if you want a more personal service and more than likely a slightly cheaper rate we would be more than happy to have a discussion. We are a family run firm currently with 15 employees and offer phone support and an open door policy, but as your from Berkshire the open door policy would not be much use lol !


I think that would be the sticking point mate. If I do switch then I would want someone I could pop into and see. I've only met my current lot once and everything else it by email!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

I understand i would be the same !


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I pay £83 a month including VAT. Thats for a Limited, VAT Registered company.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

chr15barn3s said:


> I pay £83 a month including VAT. Thats for a Limited, VAT Registered company.


what is it that you do ?


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Mat430uk said:


> what is it that you do ?


Freight Forwarding.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> I pay about £250 a year, but I'm not limited or VAT registered, so he's only got to do pretty basic stuff.


Roughly what I pay a year as well.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

_daveR said:


> I run a one man band IT consultancy outfit. Currently paying my accountant £100pcm (+ vat) and for that they will do all of my VAT and Corp tax, plus my own personal return plus that of my partner (who is co secretary.)
> 
> They also supply me with a very useful excel sheet for invoices/bankings/expenses and it lets me estimate whats there as profit and what to leave for tax.
> 
> I want to move to a smaller co for a more personal service though. They aren't very forthcoming with ways to maximise the tax rules.


I'm exactly the same (IT consulting, VAT etc) though I pay £75 p/m (+VAT). Unfortunately I don't get the really useful spreadsheet! :wall:


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

seems expensive blue nose, your local to me lol


----------

